# Ultrasonic Cleaner or New Head?



## 4thNGoal (May 1, 2008)

Due to bad behavior, my TJet3 has been in timeout for about 10 months. I've decided to get it up and running again. I've been trying to find an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner to try and salvage one of the multitude of print heads I have lying around, but all the ones that I can find in town are too small (I think) for what I need it to do. Can someone post a picture (or video) of their USJC so I can figure out what I am looking for.

Also, what are my chances of success? I have an order that I'd like to have done Tuesday and if I need to bite the bullet and spend $350 for a new head, I need to get it ordered ASAP.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Brian,

Ultrasonic cleaners rarely work on clogged printheads and threr's even less of a chance on a 10+ month old clogged head. You need to assess this situation and deteremine if it is worth trying. The T-Jet 3 was a general pailure as a product and, with US Screen out of business and few, if any of their old dealers making noise about working on 3's, yu may be trhowing good money after bad by trying to get the beast printing.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## 4thNGoal (May 1, 2008)

Don-
I appreciate you candor and have made the same conclusion about the T3 that you have. In your opinion, will my chances for success increase if I do not run white ink through the system anymore?

The cleaning cartridges I received from US Screen were never recognized by my printer. My hope was that by not using white ink, getting cleaning cartridges that work, and using them every day after printing I may actually be able to use this albatross again.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Brian,

You may want to check with Mark & Brett at Belquette as I understand they have developed a control board for the T-Jet 3 that actually makes it work. www.belquette.com

To answer your question about only running CMYK in the machine, that would eliminate some of the inherent second pass registration problems that were a feature of that machine.

In regards to the ink cartridges, Harry at Equipment Zone may be able to sell you replacement chips that will work.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sunro (Apr 19, 2008)

Rescuing clogged print heads has proved difficult at best, but it can be done with great care and a lot of luck. Don's comments are correct.

I've found that when removing one that's become marginally clogged, sealing it in a shallow container of dilute HD cleaning fluid (with a small amount of isopropanol added) and letting it sit for a long time (at least several weeks) can make a difference. This assumes you have never allowed the head to dry out, because if it has there's no point in even trying to fix it.

You have to be *very* careful not to get the fluid into the print head connector or its internal circuit board, so keep it just deep enough to immerse the bottom of the head assembly. Change the fluid a few times as it becomes discolored. If fluid does get into the connector (or worse, the circuit board inside), you risk having the thing not work at all and possibly damaging the print head driver circuit or blowing its fuse. On an Epson 48xx, replacing this fuse is best described as "not for wimps or amateurs".

Some folks recommend forcing fluid thru the print head chambers and nozzles, but I have to warn you that you risk permanent damage if you use anything but the most gentle suction. The internals of an Epson print head are delicate and can't withstand much pressure. I draw cleaning fluid up thru the head but I'm careful to do it very, very gently. Pushing fluid down thru the head risks getting coagulated ink bits stuck in the nozzles.

One important thing I almost forgot ... whatever cleaning fluid mixture you use should be as close to the manufacturer's recommendations as possible, because liquid with a surface tension and/or density substantially unlike ink itself can have a bad effect on the piezo elements (fluid can cavitate and cause overheating). Do not try doing 'dummy' prints with cleaning fluid in the ink supply, in the hope of clearing the nozzles. Use a couple of power cleans to get ink back into the print head and then try a nozzle check.

In addition, PrinterJockey software can be your friend. It's used here quite often to clear clogged nozzles. Keep your print shop humidity at 60% or more if you can, and keep the print head/capping station moist at all times. It really helps.

And remember, print head damper valves are relatively cheap (less than $12 each if you look in eBay), so don't be shy about tossing them if they become even partially clogged. It makes a huge difference, especially with white ink.

Regarding an ultrasonic cleaner, I've been thinking about getting one of the larger consumer-grade units (not those dinky little jewelery things) for about $150, but I'm not sure if it would be significantly better than a long soak.


----------



## ultrasonico (Jan 15, 2012)

HI!
I don't use white ink but my dtg Epson 4880 based printer has often the head print clogged.
After many attempts I used an ultrasonic cleaner obtaining an acceptable (!) result, but there is a problem I'd like to have an opinion about.
The "Prova 3.PDF is the file I use for trials 
What do you think about the smudged black rectangle you can see on the DSCN9556jpg printed with a good paper/head print distance
Maybe the low ink level fo the light black unit (not so good photo DSCN559jpg?)
Can I have your opinion and help?
Thanks for patience and sorry for my english.
Ciao


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I used my Jet Genie and successfully recovered a few printheads - some were obviously shot!

I'd leave your speakers off if you intend to watch the Youtube video I shot!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWg8rjuYylo[/media]


----------



## ultrasonico (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi
thanks for your answer.
It's interesting but I was looking for opinions and suggestions about the effect I obtained after the ultrasonic treatment:
I mean:
is it a solveble problem?
Must I change the headprint?
Maybe one of the black damper's problem?
Salud and thanks.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

To be honest, I don't think there's a definitive answer to your question, there are so many variables to consider like;

Were all the printheads you have lying around removed because they were faulty?
Were the printheads properly flushed before storing away.

The Jet Genie was designed to recover blocked printheads. It uses a combination of;

Irrigation & Filtering
Suction
Acoustic Vibration

More information here Jet Genie.

I have nothing to do with C-Horse the producers of the Jet Genie, it just worked for me.

*I just noticed that you're not the original poster of this thread! I'd suggest you start your own thread, you'll likely get a better response.*


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we tried ultrasonic and it didn't work too well. we even took one apart and tried cleaning and got some success but the part that was clogged was not accessible. for $200 we purchased a new print head.


----------



## Jamboree88 (Feb 26, 2009)

Even before trying an ultrasonic cleaner, I would connect a syringe with cleaning solution to each print head channel and see if there is any "flow" at all. For a perfectly working print head, you should see all the nozzles spraying what looks to be a fine mist. There is little resistance when pushing the cleaning solution through.

At the extreme other end, if you can not push any "flow" of cleaning solution through the print head channel (even when applying your muscles to it), then you can be sure that the print head will not come back to life.

You will most likely be between these two spectrums, but if less than half of the nozzles are working, then I would personally be moving on instead of trying all the tricks and methods folks have for unclogging a print head.


----------

